# Best type of grass/hay for African Sulcata



## Sherrie (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi there, I'm new here. We have an African Sulcata who is about 10 years old. I have done a lot of research on the general types of food they should and shouldn't have, so that is not an issue. But what I do find a lot of mixed information on is the type of grass or hay they should be fed. We usually feed him Orchard Grass with the mixed wild grasses from our yard when it grows during the warmer seasons. This time when I ordered my grass they accidentally sent me Timothy Hay instead. I am wondering if it is ok to give him the Timothy Hay, or if I should just stick with the Orchard Grass? Any info would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 23, 2015)

I fed my big Sulcata locally grown grass hay. I think any hay is alright just not too much alfalfa as it has a lot of protein. Or so I've been told. Welcome...


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 23, 2015)

Really the difference between the two types of grass is that the orchard grass is only 'blades,' while the timothy has some stems or hard stalks included. They are both good tortoise food, but the orchard grass is easier for them to eat.

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Sherrie (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you for the replies!!! I have read so many websites that say Timothy Hay is ok, but wasn't sure. I think I will continue to feed mainly the orchard grass, but may use some of the Timothy Hay in his pen as bedding during the winter. I was just afraid to put it in his pen because he will most likely eat it, at least now I won't worry so much. Thanks again!


----------



## Tom (Nov 23, 2015)

I prefer orchard grass hay or bermuda hay. I find timothy hay to be too stemmy, but its not bad or dangerous if they will eat it.


----------

